# My Tribex 500 Diary



## EarWax (Mar 13, 2001)

Ok, I thought I would start a small diary on my biotest Tribex-500 usage... which should last approximately 3 weeks (enough for a biotest recommended cycle of 5 days on 2 days off for three weeks, 3 pills in the morning, and 3 at the evening).  I just started yesterday.

I am eating approximately 1300-1500 cals per day and working out 4 days a week.   181 pounds/5'6".  I am currently also taking eas phosphagen creatine 5g/day and eas zma hp (which I have been taking for about 3 weeks already at the recommended dosage).  Some may be boggled as to why I am taking Tribex (or creatine for that matter) while eating so few calories, so lets just call this a Tribex study while dieting.

So thus far:

Yesterday:  Started first 3 (they are blue) pills in the afternoon and 3 pills before bed.  No insomina.  No noticable changes.

Today:  A little itchy on the chest area, but that could be because I shaved on Saturday.  A little bit oiler in the skin I feel.

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## Strider (Mar 14, 2001)

How old are you? Just curious because Tribex et. al. are really for the 35 and older crowd. How many mg's per pill ?


----------



## EarWax (Mar 14, 2001)

28 years young, but mentally I'm 35 or older.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It might be for the 35 and older crowd, but who knows what it might do--I'm investigating.  On the bottle it says:

Oh and I forgot that they used this stuff on athletes in their study which couldn't be too far off my age.  Of course, the athletes
could have been Warren Moon and Bruce Matthews, lol.

Calcium   84 mg
Phosphorus   39 mg
Tribulus terrestris Herb Extract (50% total saponins) 750 mg
Avena sativa Herb Extract (10:1)     450 mg
FGP (7-isopropoxyisoflavone)         300 mg

No problem sleeping yesterday.  I feel quite refreshed this morning.  Really not much going on yet of course (only two days)

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.

[This message has been edited by EarWax (edited 03-14-2001).]

[This message has been edited by EarWax (edited 03-14-2001).]


----------



## steve2 (Mar 14, 2001)

I've tried it and I do believe it helped me.
I'm in my 40's; cutting up, making gains and 
loosing fat. I sleep well but find the gains 
come quickly after the second week. Be careful not to work to hard and hurt yourself ,I did! I am about 205; take 6 pills a day,5 day on 2 off.


----------



## Strider (Mar 14, 2001)

If the recommended dosage 6 per day (3000 mg)?

I am currently using Tribulus Gold from Mass Quantities and they reccommend 2, 60 minutes prior to working out. Each Capsule contains 675mg of Bulgarian Tribulus Terrestris. It days in BIG BOLD LETTERS to not exceed Recommended Intake.

P.S. I am 40 and do find that it helps. I did use Tribex before, but I can't remember how much I took.. I did find that after a month you really need to get off it for a month.


----------



## EarWax (Mar 14, 2001)

I should have stated that 3 pills is the serving size for the grams I mentioned above.  So 6 pills would be double that.

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## Strider (Mar 14, 2001)

Ahhh, makes sense now. Are you doing 5 days on 2 days off or are you going to run for a month straight. Notice any increase in your sex drive yet?


----------



## EarWax (Mar 14, 2001)

I'm doing the 5 day on, 2 day off routine.

Not yet as it goes on the sex drive (although it's pretty normal as it is).  I do feel more aggressive though.

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (Mar 15, 2001)

I feel more awake and I haven't changed my sleeping patterns.  It's weird that just before lunch time I get really figity.  Sex drive is definitely increasing.  As for muscle, hmmm... well we'll just have to wait and see I suppose.

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (Mar 16, 2001)

It's my fifth day on Tribex and today something strange happenned.  I ate lunch and was walking back to my room and on the way back I had the biggest woody and it just wouldn't go away.  Man, it was embarrassing walking back.  Ever step was like .. well .. anyway, I'm not sure it was the Tribex, but heck that was strange and for no reason it happenned.

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (Mar 17, 2001)

OK, today (6th day) not taking any Tribex (5 day on 2 day off).  No problems yet.

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (Mar 18, 2001)

(7th day, off day for tribex)  

Losing weight.. probably due to constraint on cals.  185->178 in two weeks.
Which is pretty fast for me, though I don't feel any muscle mass loss at all.  In fact, my muscles feel harder.  Whipped up on my friends in tennis yesterday... 6-0, 6-1.  Sex drive at normal though I got up today feeling quite groggy.



------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (Mar 19, 2001)

(8th day, back on the tribex)

Ok 14.5" biceps to 15.5" hmm either I'm not very good at taking measurements or...tribex or creatine is working.  I had upped my dosage of creatine from 1 tbsp to 2 tbsp a day this weekend.  I feel a little backed up and my sex drive is a bit low today.  I'm a bit tired today though.  I need a haircut!

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (Mar 22, 2001)

(11th day, continuing tribex)

Had some good dreams last night.  It was very vivid.  I'm a little groggy this morning though.  Probably, I'm still in dreamland.

I did real squats the first time yesterday.  I've been using the smith before and now I won't go back.  Free squats are so much more comfortable--and I can do more weight  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------

